# Who's Who and the whole Arnis Scooby Gang.



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 5, 2003)

Ok, I got bored.  So, I start typing in random things on google.  I thought, hey, everyone has dropped a name here n there, theres old school new school, etc.

So....lets see how 'visible' they are online.  The results were interesting to say the least.  

I used certain criteria on this search.

I went looking for people.  I pulled names off each major arnis organizations website (boards, leaders etc), from Dr. Barbers symposium instructor list, and from posts in this forum.  I then popped them into Google instructing it to search for the persons name, in relation to how many times it is linked to the term _arnis_.

I want to be up front here, I may have missed a few people.  If so, do the search, put up the specs and I'll be happy to revise the 'ranks'.  I did this with no malace in mind, but more of a 'hmmmm....' mentality.  These scores reprsent how often the phrase in the "" is found on a web page that also mentions _arnis_.  This was done to try and limit the search to those actual arnis players, and not other folks with the same names. (Like, theres 5+ Hartmans...I dunno about you but that scares me.) 

Anyways, first, the "Datus"

I limited this to the title 'datu' and the persons last name, with and without the phrase 'arnis'.  This didn't surprise me, as Kellys the oldest American Datu.  What did surprise me is the poor showing for the other 4 datus.  They scored better by full name, as did all of the datus.

*"datu worden" : 80
"datu hartman: : 36
"datu hartman" arnis : 35
"datu worden" arnis : 23

"datu Inocalla" : 4
"datu Inocalla" arnis : 4
"datu Knüttel" : 4
"datu Knüttel" arnis : 3
"datu hoffman" arnis : 0
"datu hoffman" : 0
"datu jornales" : 0
"datu jornales" arnis : 0*

I then seached on a series of folks names.  This was interesting.
*"Dieter Knüttel" arnis : 188
"Tim Hartman" arnis : 168
"Kelly Worden" arnis : 98
"Jeff Delaney" arnis : 90
"Ken Smith" arnis : 83
"Dan Anderson" arnis : 76
"David Ng" arnis : 63

"Lisa McManus" arnis : 47
"Roland Dantes" arnis : 46
"Shishir Inocalla" arnis : 44
"Bruce Chiu" arnis : 41
"Randi Schea" arnis : 33
"Tom Bolden" arnis : 27
"Bob Hubbard" arnis : 27  (Wow...whose this ringer?) 
"Jerome Barber" arnis : 25
"Dawud Muhammad" arnis : 23
"Richard Roy" arnis : 22
"Bram Frank" arnis : 21
"bong jornales" arnis : 21
"Dan McConnell" arnis : 18
"Rodillo Dagooc" arnis : 16
"chuck gauss" arnis : 14
"Al Garza" arnis : 14
"David Hoffman" arnis : 13
"Billy Bryant" arnis : 13
"michael bates" arnis : 6
"Rocky Paswik" arnis : 3
"Jeffery Leader" arnis : 2
"Demitrio presas" arnis : 0
"Douglas Pierre" arnis : 0
"Peter Vargas" arnis : 0*


As a point of comparision:
*"remy presas" arnis : 1,210
"ed parker" arnis : 557
"wally jay" arnis : 356
"Ernesto Presas" arnis : 254
"george dillman" arnis : 251
"huk planas" arnis : 79
"Johnny Chiuten" arnis : 23
"ron van browning" arnis : 4
"hulk hogan" arnis : 9 (hey, I needed a laugh)* 

It is no surprise that Remy tops this list.  The surprise is that "Hulk Hogan' even shows up. 


I then turned my attention to looking for organizations.  It didn't surprise me that the IMAF topped the chart.  Its been around the longest of the major US feds in 1 form or another.

Searches for organizations:
*
"imaf" arnis : 412
"international modern arnis federation" : 309  (Note - includes original, and both existing organizations)
"world modern arnis alliance" : 139
"wmaa" arnis : 125
"MARPPIO" arnis : 67
"Modern Arnis Remy P. Presas International Organization" : 21
"world modern arnis coalition" : 14
wmac arnis -"wmac -masters" : 10  (note: search modified to eliminate tv show with similar initials) *


This sampling reflects what Google returned today.  Google is considered by a majority of web companies to be the best search engine out there.  I didn't try the other search engines, nor did I check USENET rankings.  

I did this for laughs, and would be interested in seeing how others stack up as I know I missed a few folks, and there may be other terms to add to the search.

Peace.
:asian:


----------



## pesilat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey ... you forgot me 

"mike casto" arnis: 39

I guess this is the only relevant one to this thread. But just out of curiosity, I entered these, too 

"mike casto" eskrima: 35
"mike casto" escrima: 39
"mike casto" kali: 44
"mike casto" silat: 169 (holy cow)

Mike


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 5, 2003)

"bob hubbard" arnis  : 27
"bob hubbard" kenpo	: 28
"bob hubbard" loser	: 4 (none were me though, whew!) 
"bob hubbard" wing chun : 23
"bob hubbard" anime	: 22
"bob hubbard" cosplay	: 26
"bob hubbard" sword	: 26

I'll be honest...I woulda thought I'd score higher on the geek bits.


----------



## pesilat (Jun 5, 2003)

One of the most humorous ones that I've ever had come up was this:

One day, out of curiosity, I entered "mike casto" into Google. The first couple of pages were mostly links related to me, then there were quite a few things that were other people with my name (those slimeballs!).

Among the ones about me, though, was a subject line of: "Mike Casto almost killed me" and it went to this link:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/message?forumid=160433&messageid=1011850199


What's really funny is that this is a discussion on a Kenpo forum (I'm not a Kenpo guy) between to Kenpo players who have never met in person (one lives in Texas, the other in Canada) ... but who've both met me.

Pretty humorous how small the world has become with the internet.

Mike


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 5, 2003)

Dude, I rock!


WMAA War Machines 
:apv: :tank: :stoplurk: :xwing:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm having fun with this....

Hey Dan!!!!!  


"dan anderson" "professor" : 821 (WOW) (To be honest, many of these are some college professor)
"dan anderson" "professor" "arnis" : 36
"dan anderson" "martial arts" : 271
"dan anderson" karate : 262
"dan anderson" sparring : 94
"dan anderson" arnis	: 76
"dan anderson" escrima : 26


"professor dan anderson" : 41

"dan anderson" hair : 371  (hmmm.....I knew Dan wrote books, but I never knew he was this diverse...  )

Of course, the best is this one:
"dan anderson" "fun" = 1,400  I always knew Dan was a fun guy.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 5, 2003)

Hmm...

"Jeff Delaney" arnis : 90
"Jeff Delaney" grandmaster : 53
"Jeff Delaney" Successor : 16
"Jeff Delaney" escrima : 9

and some more fun:

"kelly worden" "datu" : 165
"Dieter Knüttel" "datu" : 115
"tim hartman" "datu" : 83
"Shishir Inocalla" "datu" : 35
"bong jornales" "datu" : 10
"Dieter Knuttel" "datu" : 8
"David Hoffman" "datu" : 4

"Masters of Tapi-Tapi" : 39
"Masters of Tapi Tapi" : 39
"master of tapi-tapi" : 20


"modern arnis datu" : 5

arnis camp presas : 277
arnis camp imaf : 89  
arnis camp wmaa : 70
"arnis camp" presas : 44
"arnis camp" wmaa : 29
"arnis camp" imaf : 19
arnis camp marppio : 15
arnis camp wmac : 12
"arnis camp" marppio : 1
"arnis camp" wmac : 0
"arnis camp" nsi : 0


filipino martial arts : 52,700
"filipino martial arts" : 12,400
"filipino martial arts" presas : 509
"filipino martial arts" anderson : 197
"filipino martial arts" worden : 175
"filipino martial arts" "kelly worden" : 58
"filipino martial arts" hartman : 55
"filipino martial arts" kaith : 26  (wow)
"filipino martial arts" "tim hartman" : 24
"filipino martial arts" "dan anderson" : 15

fma "kelly worden" : 14
fma "tim hartman" : 13
fma kaith : 13

presas anderson : 2,120  (Dans da Man! Whoo!) 
presas hartman : 238
presas worden : 209
presas kaith : 9  (WAH!) 


"remy presas" "wally jay" : 244
"remy presas" "bruce lee" : 163
"remy presas" "ed parker" : 88
"remy presas" "tim hartman" : 72
"remy presas" "kelly worden" : 42
"remy presas" "dan anderson" : 35



Now, this stuff is -very- interesting, especially if you start looking to see what actually turns up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 5, 2003)

Someone might say "Bob, whats the point of all this?"

Not much.  I was bored.

It is very interesting though...

Take these 3 searches for example:
"remy presas" grandmaster : 482
"Jeff Delaney" grandmaster : 53
"tim hartman" grandmaster : 44

On the surface, most folks go "ok, remys #1, thats right" then they think "man, thats a low number, I woulda thought he'd be higher".

Folks will see JD and immediately think its all about him...and be right.  Most of the first page is all about JD.  I didnt go farther.

Then they will see the ones on Tim, and wonder when her got bumped.  He didn't.  The references in that set are all to Remy, or other GMs... 

When one looks at this raw data, one must also take a closer look at it to take it in context.  Some of it is just flat out offbase. 

and some of it, well, its just too funny to mention.  You might want to try a few of these search terms (as-is) and see what comes up.  

Peace y'all

:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Bob,

that indeed is fun.

For I am not living in the US or an english speaking country, I did the same here in Germany with google.de, including of course the german links.

Here a comparison between your and my figures:


Searched words-----Google Germany-----Google US

"Dieter Knüttel" arnis-----190 -----10
"Datu Knüttel"  arnis-----2 -----4                             
"Knüttel" Datu-----130-----  -
"Knüttel" arnis-----210-----  -

"Knüttel" "Presas"-----87-----   -

I am sure, when you look in Google for the ones without a number in the US Google, you will not find as many as in the german one.

To compare:

"Remy Presas" arnis-----1,190  -----1210

"Kelly Worden" arnis-----89 -----89
"Tim Hartman" arnis-----168-----168
Presas Anderson-----2100-----2120

I found this quite interesting, for it supports the numbers and indicates, that these are not german but english pages.

Anyway  good fun


Greetings


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2003)

I forgot there were other versions of google.  

I ran myself thru the german one and got pretty much the same results (+/- 1)  but all the results were in english.

I reran the 'Datu' querries:

US
"kelly worden" "datu" : 165
"Dieter Knüttel" "datu" : 115  (Notice the *ü*)
"tim hartman" "datu" : 83
"Shishir Inocalla" "datu" : 35
"bong jornales" "datu" : 10
"Dieter Knuttel" "datu" : 8
"David Hoffman" "datu" : 4

Germany
"kelly worden" "datu" : 164
"Dieter Knüttel" "datu"  115  (Notice the *ü*)
"tim hartman" "datu" : 81
"Shishir Inocalla" "datu" : 34
"bong jornales" "datu" : 10
"Dieter Knuttel" "datu" : 8
"David Hoffman" "datu" : 4

japan
"kelly worden" "datu" : 145
"Dieter Knüttel" "datu" : 115
"tim hartman" "datu" : 76
"Shishir Inocalla" "datu" : 27
"bong jornales" "datu" : 10
"David Hoffman" "datu" : 3

Japan was interesting as Dieter stayed constant, while Bong gained a few points.  Everyone else dropped.


Redoing the one listing, I get different results today:
"Dieter Knüttel" arnis : 188
"Dieter Knüttel" "datu" : 115

I'm going to update the earlier listing above.  I did some tests and the other numbers are consistant with very minro changes. The reason for the jump here appears to have been a misspelling of Datu Knüttel's last name, the difference being "u" rather than "ü".  

If anyone else notices additional misspellings, please bring them to my attention. I did a lot of cut n paste here, so mistakes are bound to creep in.  My appologies to Datu Knüttel for the typo.

:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Jun 6, 2003)

> My appologies to Datu Knüttel for the typo



No wories, I think this kind of statistics is fun. And you did spell my name correclty in the first post already.


Regards


Dieter


----------

